

SOPA 2.0 was passed under the radar under H.R. 4681, Section 309 - xyby
http://www.reddit.com/r/technology/comments/2p2ars/sopa_20_was_passed_under_the_radar_under_hr_4681/

======
nodata
Not according to the comments.

